# Candida



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Just thought I'd share this, a lot of candida symptoms are the same as DP:

http://www.candidamd.com/candida/symptoms.html

I'm going on a gut cleansing detox to see if it helps with fatigue and numbness etc


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

By the way I continue to get recurring candida symptoms so it's not impossible that I could have both !!


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Haha thanks...I know I have an idea of what I'm in for. I used to have severe bulimia when I was younger and I've abused a lot of drugs and alcohol.

I have a friend who's a naturopath and I'm gonna do it with her. Wish me luck


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Selig

Have u done the diet before for at least 6 months ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

This sounds a little suspicious; according this guy it's almost impossible to diagnose and responsible for a wide range common issues and very difficult to treat, but he happens to have the cure. Being healthier can't hurt you, but it's not good to put all of your eggs in one basket by so specifically self diagnosing.

Whenever I hear about people recovering with special diets, I tend to think the fact that they believed it would cure their DP had more to do with it then the diet its self.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah I've already ordered a test it should be arriving in a weeks time.

But I deff have symptoms of candida that are not DP related so it's worth a shot.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

"Candida is the cause of almost all cases of panic attacks and anxiety."

According to that guy. So, yeah, suspicious.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

I read through the symptoms, and I'm just not keen on trusting someone who claims to have a cure for: anxiety, depression, gray hair at a young age, diabetes, poor sex, OCD, insomnia, indecisiveness, beer guts, ect. He has the cure for damn near everything people would want to cure; sounds like snake oil to me.

I don't doubt candida is a thing, but I severely doubt it's what he's making it out to be. I'd recomend looking into more sources if you haven't, Missjess.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2013)

Sorry for being such a downer on this; it's just that a lot of people will snap up any possible cure without giving it any sort of critical thought, so I wanted to point some things out.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

Antimony said:


> I read through the symptoms, and I'm just not keen on trusting someone who claims to have a cure for: anxiety, depression, gray hair at a young age, diabetes, poor sex, OCD, insomnia, indecisiveness, beer guts, ect. He has the cure for damn near everything people would want to cure; sounds like snake oil to me.
> 
> I don't doubt candida is a thing, but I severely doubt it's what he's making it out to be. I'd recomend looking into more sources if you haven't, Missjess.


He's not saying its "the cure" for all of these symptoms he clearly states on his website that there are other conditions that could be responsible for them.

He only was saying what the symptoms are of candida overgrowth.....there are actually 2 causes to DP one is toxins in the body and the other is trauma.


----------



## DDP85 (Sep 5, 2013)

missjess said:


> Just thought I'd share this, a lot of candida symptoms are the same as DP:
> 
> http://www.candidamd.com/candida/symptoms.html
> 
> I'm going on a gut cleansing detox to see if it helps with fatigue and numbness etc


What do you have to take for a gut cleansing detox? My nutritionist said I had Candida but didn't really offer a definitive way of removing it.


----------



## missjess (Jun 1, 2012)

U can look on the net, in terms of diet. Cut out sugar (some raw sugar & brown sugar is ok, and honey but limit the use) cut out dairy and wheat especially wheat.

Look for probiotics & candida fungal treatments


----------

